# How to automatically provision new servers?



## frooyo (Jan 1, 2012)

(I'm new to *BSD)

How do people manage building/provisioning, automatically, to multiple servers?

E.g. Is it possible in FreeBSD to create "build image"? Or is a there a better way to automatically installing FreeBSD + all other required software I need (e.g. Postgres, etc.) than using a build image?

Any best practices advise would be great.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2012)

frooyo said:
			
		

> (I'm new to *BSD)


If you're new to this game I recommend building a few by hand. Just to get some experience.



> E.g. Is it possible in FreeBSD to create "build image"? Or is a there a better way to automatically installing FreeBSD + all other required software I need (e.g. Postgres, etc.) than using a build image?


Have a look at setting up a so-called "jumpstart" server. 

FreeBSD Jumpstart Guide


----------



## dave (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are going to be standardizing your hardware, then you should be considering imaging software such as Acronis, g4u, or perhaps even just dd.  Another excellent option would be to use dump and restore.

If I had a good running server and I wanted to bring a bunch more like it online in a hurry, I would do a base install on one of the new machines, dump from the running machine, restore to the new one, and then use Acronis (or some such tool) to clone that to each of the other new (presumably identical) machines.


----------



## OH (Jan 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you're new to this game I recommend building a few by hand. Just to get some experience.
> 
> 
> Have a look at setting up a so-called "jumpstart" server.
> ...



Do note however that that guide is in serious need of updating!


----------



## jonostilla (Feb 11, 2016)

The jumpstart guide no longer exists at that link, I believe this is it. However it's from 2003, so very outdated. A more recent guide is here.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 12, 2016)

frooyo said:


> (I'm new to *BSD)
> ........
> Any best practices advise would be great.



I've only been at this a year + and there is a lot to learn, but the journey is well worth it. (My home is completely free of Microsoft Windows and we have never been happier.) I will let the senior folks better answer your questions but here is my advice:

(a) grab a couple machines if you can and install from scratch, and go cowboy on them, install some programs, read some FreeBSD material, and ask questions in here and the folks will help you learn. But you have to help them help you by providing info.
(b) there is a fair bit of discussion about ports versus packages.  Stay with ports for now (even if the compiling time drives you bonkers). Do not use packages, and certainly do not use both concurrently. Mixing the two will blow you up sooner or later. Some guys use only packages, but the updates come slower. I think they are having good success but I can't say for sure.


----------

